# Survivalblog review



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

Oh, what a great way to start a week!

My book was reviewed on survivalblog!

Harry's Book Review: The Wayward Journey, by Nathan Hale Jefferson - SurvivalBlog.com

I think I'm gonna go do a little dance.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Congrats Nathan that should make you dance. I still prefer prepperforums.net to survivor blog


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Like the Highlander (original) There can be only one...


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Congrats!

The Snoopy Dance is authorized.....


----------



## Jim (Jul 9, 2013)

very cool....congrats on the great review


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Atta boy!!! Well deserved I might add.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Haha 
I just read that review before I logged on, I will check it out and possibly buy it


----------

